# Balsa wood safe?



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Billy has a wooden ladder I purchased at a pet store, and I covered it with a piece of untreated balsa wood from the craft store... 

I came home today and the lil bugger has been chewing the edges of the balsa wood, but not ingesting them ( at least I don't think he's been eating it, cause it's all over the cage and the floor)... question is, is it safe in your opinion for him to be chewing on? It's a very soft wood, and he only started it today (the platform has been in there for a month already).

He is a big-time chewer, and likes to tear up paper and his parrot pinatas. I hope this is ok... if you can help me, I would appreciate it :blush:

Thanks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike loves balsa wood toys  I make them from the untreated balsa wood from michaels a craft store  I say you should get some more and make a toy, Iam sure he will love it


----------

